# [SOLVED] Code 80070663



## roblanca35745 (Mar 11, 2011)

I cant fix the problem on my emachine pc. I have windows vista and whenever I check for updates, code 80070663 shows up. Pls help. Thank you


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Code 80070663*

Try the System Update Readiness tool which trouble shoots *Windows Update *problems.


----------

